# Great loss!!!!



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Despatch Junction, my go to place for flyer problems I can't figure out, and for all sorts of parts, repo and hard to get, BURNED TO THE GROUND this afternoon. We lost a huge amount of trains and parts that can not be replaced. From early standard gauge and everything in between, looks like a total loss. My heart-felt prayers go out to Stan the owner.. What a shame. For more info, check out Despatch Junction, in East Rochester ny.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The Democrat and Chronicle said:


> Fire apparently has destroyed East Rochester's historic first railway station.


Not intending to make light of the situation, but "apparently"? really? What other option were they considering? Elephant stampede? story link

These are the things that happen when replace the editors with spell check.

So back on topic, that's too bad about the historic building. And the business.
Hope no one was hurt.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Despatch Junction, my go to place for flyer problems I can't figure out, and for all sorts of parts, repo and hard to get, BURNED TO THE GROUND this afternoon. We lost a huge amount of trains and parts that can not be replaced. From early standard gauge and everything in between, looks like a total loss. My heart-felt prayers go out to Stan the owner.. What a shame. For more info, check out Despatch Junction, in East Rochester ny.


flyernut: What a shame. A lot of "History" went with it. Hopefully if he is young enough he can rebuild. As of now there are still a lot of old A/F pieces still around. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I heard about this on another site and from a note sent by Tom Barker. Apparently he was all too familiar with this shop as well. A sad day indeed. Let's hope he has insurance and the ambition to rebuild his business. Never want to see a good hobby shop go by the wayside.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The loss was estimated at $1,000,000 dollars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not to mention an old historic landmark gone. 

I wonder if anything under all the rubble is salvageable?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> Not to mention an old historic landmark gone.
> 
> I wonder if anything under all the rubble is salvageable?


It looks like nothing is salvageable. It's just a mass of rubble and charcoal.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just heard about this today and spoke to a gentleman and his son who where there when they were demolishing the structure yesterday.

Evidently, his son was taking photos of the building as they were taking it down, and noticed in one photo that the large blue engine that was on the fireplace was still intact. He approached the fire chief with the camera and they stopped demolition to send in someone and save that train. He said that outside of that engine and tender, almost nothing was saved. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about and I'll be avoiding that area for a while, I don't even want to see it.

http://www.13wham.com/news/features...-gather-at-despatch-junction-site-12341.shtml

http://www.rochesterhomepage.net/st...espatch-junction/15936/35WeVWKb9EmsTpAMwjjBdg


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> I just heard about this today and spoke to a gentleman and his son who where there when they were demolishing the structure yesterday.
> 
> Evidently, his son was taking photos of the building as they were taking it down, and noticed in one photo that the large blue engine that was on the fireplace was still intact. He approached the fire chief with the camera and they stopped demolition to send in someone and save that train. He said that outside of that engine and tender, almost nothing was saved. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about and I'll be avoiding that area for a while, I don't even want to see it.
> 
> http://www.13wham.com/news/features...-gather-at-despatch-junction-site-12341.shtml


That blue engine and it's passenger cars was beautiful. I believe it was a little bigger than standard gauge. The last time I was in there, about 2 months ago, Stan, (the owner), had some 7-8 ZW's all on the shelves, with a bunch of 30B's transformers, all serviced and ready to go. I was saving up some cash for another 30b.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to ask him if I can post some of the photos he took.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

You can see the engine and the cars in this photo. Had he not noticed and spoken up, they would have been lost as well. 
https://flic.kr/p/nHNy8C

Here is his video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IweLRVnBang&list=UUjp_zybRbTC9JNb-Oy6h5OQ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Not good news. Usually stuff does survive in a fire but when its thats bad safety comes first. No need to have anyone get seriously hurt for stuff.( I would have risked it) . It is a shame. A lot of history was lost , for everyone.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

For what's it's worth, below that fireplace mantel where the blue engine sits, there was a very large box of gray rubber roadbed that Stan was selling. Whenever I went in there and had a couple bucks, I would grab about 10 pieces of the stuff.What a pity!! I couldn't watch the video as there were just too many fond memories of the store...


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm still in shock over that loss. Whenever I was close to East Rochester I'd stop by to poke around.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> I'm still in shock over that loss. Whenever I was close to East Rochester I'd stop by to poke around.


It does seem unbelievable, doesn't it?? Now the only source we have is Gardner, the Train Doctor, in Alton. Good people down there also.... How's your trains coming??


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I live across the street from The Train Doctor, and they are good people, but they don't deal in the vintage trains like Despatch Junction did.

My trains are coming along - on hold right now as I tackle my summer car project, and updates around my new-to-me house. How are yours coming?


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a great repair guy in Williamson. Came highly recommended by Jeff Kane (the Train Tender.) He's not a shop, but if you need repairs he's another resource.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Found this link on a fire dept site I visit. It has some videos...painful to watch. This was obviously a wind-driven fire, you can see it and hear the wind in the first video. Also it must have been quite a ways from a fire station...you can hear them coming and coming, and it takes forever for them to get there.

http://www.statter911.com/2014/05/30/pre-arrival-video-historic-rail-depot-fire-east-rochester-ny/


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

The store was right around the corner from the East Rochester fire station. They had trucks come in from a number of different towns.

I was told that the fire started in the big pine tree that was next to the building. Then, ironically, a train went by on the tracks and fanned the flames - sending them up onto the roof. From there, it was unstoppable.


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that's irony. If somebody tried that in fiction nobody would buy it.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

This was my favorite place to get that hard to find part. Now there is only one place left in my area and they only deal in new items. Dispatch was more like a train show where anything might be found than a store.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

tkruger said:


> This was my favorite place to get that hard to find part. Now there is only one place left in my area and they only deal in new items. Dispatch was more like a train show where anything might be found than a store.


Try The Train Tender, and if he doesn't have what you're looking for (he has a lot of original and repro parts) I have another guy.


----------

